# Looking for a Cigar Club in Raleigh, NC



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello Gorillas Far and Near:

I am interested in finding a Cigar Club in Raleigh, NC, as an opportunity to gather with cigar lovin' tarheels to mutually enjoy "the good life" of smoking Cigars and perhaps putting together some cigar dinners in one of the Triangle's fine eating establishments. The Angus Barn and Sullivan's in Raleigh come to mind... or perhaps the cigar bar Amra's in downtown Raleigh. Just looking for any onther Raleigh residents to share a cohiba with.

Long ashes....

SmokeyJoe


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Hello Gorillas Far and Near:
> 
> I am interested in finding a Cigar Club in Raleigh, NC, as an opportunity to gather with cigar lovin' tarheels to mutually enjoy "the good life" of smoking Cigars and perhaps putting together some cigar dinners in one of the Triangle's fine eating establishments. The Angus Barn and Sullivan's in Raleigh come to mind... or perhaps the cigar bar Amra's in downtown Raleigh. Just looking for any onther Raleigh residents to share a cohiba with.
> 
> ...


:tu

Hey Joe! Amra's is great! I met the owner and he is one hell of a guy. I'm actually in Garner so any time you wanna fire one up just give me a hollar.


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

bigswol2 said:


> :tu
> 
> Hey Joe! Amra's is great! I met the owner and he is one hell of a guy. I'm actually in Garner so any time you wanna fire one up just give me a hollar.


Hey Big--would enjoy a smoke with a Garnerite. Was one myself awhile back. Smokeyjoe knows the area, too. Would be fun.

Barney


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Keep an eye out in the herf section. A group of ACC herfers meet often usually in the Greensboro area. :ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

RJT said:


> Keep an eye out in the herf section. A group of ACC herfers meet often usually in the Greensboro area. :ss


Thanks, RJT. Sorry if I started this thread in the wrong forum... appreciate you cleanin' up after me! :ss


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Maybe we should just do a Raleigh herf soon.



BarneyBandMan said:


> Hey Big--would enjoy a smoke with a Garnerite. Was one myself awhile back. Smokeyjoe knows the area, too. Would be fun.
> 
> Barney


----------

